# A bit off topic



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How to go for a late afternoon drive,lol,:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good Lord. That's like bat turds crazy cakes. What amazes me most is that he's driving around IN TOWN. Awesome.

--rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick:The guys crazy,but doncha wanta be him,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I want to hang out with that guy next weekend.

Preferably at a race track...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sweet, This makes me want one again, Shifter Karts are a blast to drive, never been on the road like that, that takes a set.

Boosted


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Man I get it...it looks awesome but at the same time, as a motorcyclist who cringes at how 90% of sport bike riders conduct themselves--I'd much rather see him do that at a track.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The guy breaks just about every rule in the book,but how many of us wanta change places with him,lol:thumbsup:.

Jeff,i think he's got more then brass hanging somewhere,lol

I'm not up on 1,000 CC Yamaha R1's,but it doesn't sound all that stock if you ask me,it's got a healthy idle at the start of the video:thumbsup:

I think that's a tach on the bars,and it looks like he never really gets into it all that hard
Rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I went to court in 1984 for pretty much the same thing...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

madsapper said:


> I went to court in 1984 for pretty much the same thing...


Yeah been that route once myself, out ran a Chevelle on a 2 lane highway in a "speed contest" & then a cop car on top of that, all at the age of 16 going on 17, I got to personally talk to the judge for about 2 hours, well he did most of the talking and I got to listen.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Way back in the late 70's 3 of us got to visit the judge to get our dirtbikes back.
On snowmobiles we never got caught,but differant story on a 125 in a smalltown,where everybody knows who the nutbars are


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Forget the cop...what about the guy he gives the thumbs up to, doing the wheely?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

hefer said:


> Forget the cop...what about the guy he gives the thumbs up to, doing the wheely?


I look 3 times and never sow the guy doing the Wheelie


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

It's around 6:50, and yeah, the oncoming sport bike is up on one wheel. 

Gotta love some good hooning


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I recognize Bob Mathers Ford in the back ground. He's in Boyne City MI


Crazy stuff there.


----------

